# Avocado Kamado sold at Menards



## barefoottwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about these ceramic grills? They look a lot like a big green egg.  

Thansk !!!


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope ! I can`t see it.


----------



## dribron (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you have a link ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)




----------

